# SEVILLA CAPITAL SWORDFISH or CAZÓN TOPE SHARK EN ADOBO



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

By: Margcata

Tope baby shark and swordfish work easily well with this adobo.

Serves 2 - 4:

500g of tope shark or fresh swordfish cut into medium sized chunks

3  garlic cloves minced

Greek or Italian oregano dried ( more aromatic than Spanish )

Paprika or La Vera Pimentón Dulce

Salt to taste

Vinegar white wine to taste or Apple vinegar

2 Bay leaves

Chickpea flour ( as per Chef Paco Roncero . disciple of Adriá because the chickpea flour prevents the oil from seeping into the fish and the breading coat )

1) Marinate for a half hour

2) Bread the fish chunks

3) heat the olive oil in the sartén and fry the fish chunks until golden

THIS RECIPE IS FROM BAR GÓNGORA - SEVILLA CENTRE


----------

